# ??? for the BBQ gurus...



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

For the BBQ gurus, for a competition type brisket, is there a certain size brisket that you like to go with? What temp do you like to pull brisket off, 195 deg? What temp do you like to wrap a brisket? I can make a good tasting eating brisket, but would like to work more on presentation. I don't do competitions and I get lots of compliments on brisket, but I would like to kick it up a notch.


----------



## K LoLo (Sep 5, 2012)

I start probe testing around 190-195. I dont pull until it probes tender.

For wrapping, I generally wrap around 165. Last one I wrapped at 155 because it was already in there for 6 hours, and I figured it wouldn't get anymore smoke anyhow.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

K LoLo said:


> I start probe testing around 190-195. I dont pull until it probes tender.
> 
> For wrapping, I generally wrap around 165. Last one I wrapped at 155 because it was already in there for 6 hours, and I figured it wouldn't get anymore smoke anyhow.


I concur....I usually wrap right around the stall. Pull at 200 and let rest until internal temp is around 140


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I wrap at 170 and pull at 204, let cool to 140 and then slice. Also wrap in pink butchers paper, not foil.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've had best luck not wrapping and starting to probe around 198-200. Nearly everyone of them hits the mark around 203. I prefer a 10-12# brisket myself, but it's really personal preference. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Next time I cook, I will try some of these tips. Plus, I've never cooked a prime brisket, gonna try that as well.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Prime will definitely taste better. I usually go for prime or choice, avoid select at all cost.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Never go lower than choice. I also use a smaller brisket, trying to get as close to 10 lbs as I can. You only turn in a few slices so it's just easier to deal with.


----------



## Parkerboy (Jan 21, 2018)

Some wrap and some don't and I've done both. I've found the lower temp you use to cook the less the need to wrap.

Many purists call wrapping " the Texas Crutch" but I say to each their own. When I wrap I do so at around 165 and will pour 1/2 can of coke which adds a little sweetness and helps in tenderness. I know others who use beef broth or dr pepper etc. Again personal preference 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The "Texas Crutch" is only if you wrap in aluminum foil.


----------



## bulldogjohn27 (Dec 2, 2018)

I pull off at 203 and use parchment paper when it is time to wrap. Gives it a good bark!


----------

